
The average iOS app released today is 31.3 MB (and other mobile trends) - mightyshane
https://blog.mightysignal.com/new-app-report-2915840dd675#.xc3hz8xzc
======
earino
good lord that's a lot of megabytes. i hadn't noticed this bloat until i
downgraded to a very inexpensive android phone. it functions fundamentally
perfectly except for the 8 gigs of storage. 31 megs is a massive amount of
storage!

------
erkose
More interesting would be an analysis to determine the reason for the trending
bloat.

~~~
mightyshane
In a previous post, we found that apps now have on average 16.4 SDKs, which
could have something to do with it.

[https://blog.mightysignal.com/new-app-
report-2b2c686da209#.9...](https://blog.mightysignal.com/new-app-
report-2b2c686da209#.9zzr61uxm)

------
payne92
Yow, my first hard drive was 40mb. And cost $425 (present dollars, probably
$1000)

------
fulldecent
iOS Swift Hello world is basically 20 MB.

